# SFX Exchange Company



## Hankmoon (Aug 21, 2017)

On TUG, most people seem to trade with II and RCI. What do Tuggers think of SFX? Marriott trades with both II and SFX. What is trading power like with SFX? Which one would Tuggers recommend?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 21, 2017)

I would always use II for my Marriott weeks.  I wouldn't give SFX a Marriott at this point.  I have multiple deposits and have had very few matches to any of my searches.  It's quite disappointing.  I am certain I will lose deposits.  SFX doesn't allow you to search.  You have to enter a search and wait for a match, if they can even get a match.  So time ticks by and nothing happens.  It's very discouraging.  

But that's me.  You will have other people answer that SFX is great, best exchange company ever.


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 21, 2017)

I have an ongoing search with SFX at the moment with a non-Marriott. They wanted me to deposit my Marriott. I told them this current OGS is a test. Match it (HI in Jun/Jul) and I'd consider depositing my Marriott. If it doesn't match, I won't deposit my Marriott. 

On a potentially positive note, I deposited it with less than 1 month until checkin. As you are aware, this would have limited me to flex on II.  SFX gave me full credit for it (they were able to fulfill someone else's request with my deposit). I was told the timeline did not affect my trade/search capability and I received a bonus week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## hurnik (Aug 22, 2017)

I personally like SFX, but one has to also understand the 3 exchange companies pros/cons and limitations.

SFX is a much smaller "boutique" exchange company.  I own HGVC, so I'm limited to RCI (no II for me) which means no access to Grand Luxxe for Vidanta resorts, no Marriott availability, etc.

SFX, on the other hand, has very good access (IMO) to Vidanta resorts (at least compared to RCI).  Plus their fees are much more reasonable than RCI.  I'm a diamond member, so my exchange fee is $149, I get free room upgrades, if available, free guest certificates, and the Vidanta resort fee is a flat $75 (RCI and II is now $12/adult/day which can add up).

That being said:
Is SFX perfect and right for everyone?  No.  Just like RCI/II/HGVC/etc aren't right/perfect for everyone.

If I owned a Marriott or Grand Luxxe unit, I probably wouldn't exchange it either (with ANY company).  I'd probably rent it out and then pay cash elsewhere or something.  For Marriott, I'd say it would depend on where you own.  I wouldn't deposit a MOC (Marriott Ocean Club in Maui) for example.  But if I owned a Marriott in Orlando, for example, and wanted a Grand Luxxe from Vidanta, I might consider it via SFX (although I think Marriott has II access, so I don't know what the II fees are for exchanging).

HGVC has very limited access with SFX directly, but sometimes it's cheaper for me to just use my SFX membership rather than the internal "exchange" with Hilton/SFX.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes, SFX can get Mexico easily enough.  That's great for those who love Mexico.  You can also get San Francisco pretty easily.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2017)

None of the big hotel affiliated resort systems (like Marriott) are affiliated with SFX, nor to do any of them do bulk space banking directly with SFX.  SFX only gets (some) individual deposits, one at a time, from owners from those systems.  Because these big systems are all affiliated with II and RCI, II and RCI get the vast majority of their deposits.

ALSO - with II you get the Marriott to Marriott priority - very valuable.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 22, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> On TUG, most people seem to trade with II and RCI. What do Tuggers think of SFX? Marriott trades with both II and SFX. What is trading power like with SFX? Which one would Tuggers recommend?


My experience with "trade power" with SFX is that all timeshare weeks all more or less valued equallly in SFX. SFX is a lot pickier than II or RCI with timeshare weeks they will accept, for example, I have experienced them not accepting timeshares weeks for particular destinations during low seasons, and I have experienced them accepting timeshare weeks on short notice (like less than 30 days from check in) if it's a week they have requests against.
Of course, nobody from SFX will tell you that, instead they will tell you that Hilton and Marriott weeks are more valuable than other non-luxury brands, but what they wont tell is that only applies "all else being equal".  Little in life is "all else being equal". For example, you might have a really desirable date in a non-luxury resort, or you might be able to deposit a bigger unit that SFX can then use to fulfill several requests by partitioning the unit, etc. Unlike II and RCI, there is no set formula in SFX to value timeshare weeks. In other words, an SFX rep has a freer hand to make exchange matches than either an II or RCI rep.

The biggest problem with SFX is lack of inventory. SFX is small, like 1/10th or less the size of II in terms of subscribers, and II is smaller than RCI. So, what I do is to call them to see if they can do an exchange for me *before I deposit*. I do not rely in On-Going Searches (OGS). I call them every week or so and talk to the SFX consultant to see if my desired destination is realistic given their inventory.
I do not deposit with SFX until I am assured by their reps that they have the destination I am looking for, and that my requested destination is on hold for me, pending my deposit.
If you follow my advice, you'll have a good relationship with SFX.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 22, 2017)

The problem is if everyone doesn't deposit first of course they will have no inventory.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> The problem is if everyone doesn't deposit first of course they will have no inventory.


And another problem is, if you deposit first, they now have your week and not much incentive to get a match for you.  I think I am at the back of the line a lot, and for that reason.  

I was platinum and now diamond with SFX.  I joined for ten years.  I still have many years to go and very few exchanges to show for it.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 22, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> The problem is if everyone doesn't deposit first of course they will have no inventory.



Only Diamond members can request an exchange first without depositing:

https://www.sfxresorts.com/membership/programs/

Depending upon the timeshare company, not all require deposits.  Meaning Vidanta has a good relationship with SFX (the vidanta "vida weeks" AFAIK, are actually SFX bonus weeks), so Vidanta tends to do some bulk deposits with SFX (again, not as much as II/RCI probably).

I guess my luck has been pretty good. I typically deposit 2-3 of my Hilton weeks and have little problem getting matches in Mexico and the Big Island (although probably easier for me with Hilton sometimes for Big Island).  But then again I usually book 12-18 months out as well.

If one is interested, I say try the free/trial Diamond membership and see if it works for you.

RCI has "crap" for example, for Maui (only one resort that's even semi-decent and from the TripAdvisor reports it's not very nice at all).  I ended up doing an "internal" exchange here on TUG with another owner at Marriott.

Again, not every exchange/timeshare company is for everyone.  I know a lot of people that don't like HGVC because their lack of Maui and Caribbean resorts (Marriotts strongpoint, IMO), and HGVC only partners with RCI (I'd personally rather have II).  

So it's good that people look at everything and decide for themselves what will work for them.

It would be nice if there was an "internal" exchange option with SFX (or any other exchange company) or if TUG could somehow get the programming to do something where you post what you *want* (TUG only lets you post what you *have* and then inside that listing you list what you want) and what you're willing to trade for it.

For example, I usually deposit my Las Vegas 1 BR Flamingo with SFX.  But I really needed a 1 BR Maui, so I was willing to trade my 1 BR Lagoon Tower (Oahu) HGVC with a Marriott owner (plus some cash) to get the Maui unit.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 22, 2017)

I 


rickandcindy23 said:


> And another problem is, if you deposit first, they now have your week and not much incentive to get a match for you.  I think I am at the back of the line a lot, and for that reason.
> 
> I was platinum and now diamond with SFX.  I joined for ten years.  I still have many years to go and very few exchanges to show for it.




I get it. I have never used them but I have used DAE and Trading Places and I won't deposit first either. Worse comes to worse I will happily use the week I own.


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 24, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> None of the big hotel affiliated resort systems (like Marriott) are affiliated with SFX, nor to do any of them do bulk space banking directly with SFX.  SFX only gets (some) individual deposits, one at a time, from owners from those systems.  Because these big systems are all affiliated with II and RCI, II and RCI get the vast majority of their deposits.
> 
> ALSO - with II you get the Marriott to Marriott priority - very valuable.



Your first statement is incorrect information. They have a relationship with Hilton Grand Vacations Club. They have had that for a number of years.

II gets the largest share of Marriott deposits, which are used for a priority internal trading system for other Marriott owners. 

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 24, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> On TUG, most people seem to trade with II and RCI. What do Tuggers think of SFX? Marriott trades with both II and SFX. What is trading power like with SFX? Which one would Tuggers recommend?



We have been members of SFX for a number of years. We have been in the past members of both RCI and II. We joined SFX on advice from management at Marriott Newport Coast, and board of directors at Club Donatello. For the most part, we have had amazing results with exchanges and many bonus weeks. We deposit weeks that have very high trading power, and that is a huge plus in getting good results. No exchange company has a 100% track record, that just seems to be the nature of timeshare bookings.

But in the big picture, we have had a very high percentage of success, and paid less money than what RCI and II charge. I could go into details of what we have received, but I am wanting to keep this as brief as possible.

We usually deposit both our Marriott and Club Donatello weeks each year. We have lost interest in doing internal Marriott exchanges, and deposit that week with SFX because of all the perks they give for the deposits. For us, those perks outweigh doing internal Marriott exchanges. But if you are a Marriott owner, and only want a Marriott for your vacations, then you are better off just doing an internal priority Marriott trade which is managed by II for Marriott owners.

Like any exchange company, people praise them when they get good results, and whine about them when they don't.

Juli


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2017)

Really?  People who have had bad results with SFX are "whiners"?   It's OK to post about your good results, but let's not denigrate people who haven't had the same success.

Several years ago, I deposited my (expensive) Westin Ka'anapali week with SFX.  Even though I requested it well in advance, for a broad range of dates, they couldn't find a week on Kauai for me, and Kauai has a ton of timeshares.

I finally exchanged it for Las Vegas, rather than lose the deposit, and the timeshare I got was in bad shape - it certainly did not live up to their advertised standard of only having high quality resorts.

That was the last time I deposited with them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2017)

I was waiting for JuliGee's post.  It's inevitable.  II is still the best for me lately.  I used to love RCI, but not so much over the last 3 years.  I am trying to give SFX a chance, but these rah-rah posts on SFX are annoying.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 24, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was waiting for JuliGee's post.  It's inevitable.  II is still the best for me lately.  I used to love RCI, but not so much over the last 3 years.  I am trying to give SFX a chance, but these rah-rah posts on SFX are annoying.



Have you tried calling a rep at SFX to inquire about any other ways to maybe increase your odds/success?  I have one guy that I really like over there and deal with him exclusively, which helps as he understands my needs much better now that we have a history.  I'm sure he wouldn't mind if you called him (I'll PM you his extension).

I may have missed what you were depositing/looking for, but maybe can offer some advice/suggestions? (maybe not, I'm not sure).  Although if I personally owned a Marriott Ocean Club in Maui, I wouldn't exchange it either (with anyone, for that matter).  I'd either use it, or rent it out and then use the proceed to rent elsewhere.  But I'm not familiar with how Marriott works, so there may be some reasons to use II for internal exchanges.  (I own HGVC where "points are points" so I don't have an internal exchange to say, get into Hawaii even though I own at Vegas).

Unfortunately I have no experience with II, as much as I wish HGVC would partner with them.  I've used RCI 3 times in about 12+ years, without an issue, I just dislike their fees, and the lack of quality resorts in some places.  Once was my first Grand Mayan (after that found SFX which I had better success with for getting into Vidanta, plus I can get into Grand Luxxe), once for a Grand Bliss where I needed (2) 2 BR units and could only get one via RCI and one via SFX.  Obviously the SFX one was cheaper to get (my sister wasn't thrilled about the $12/adult/day fee fees), and then I was able to get The Galleon for Key West (the only "RCI"-worthy resort, IMO, for Key West).  But RCI is "included" with my HGVC membership, so it's a little different than pure RCI TPUs and such as well, so it's not really an apples to apples comparison.

I always suggest for someone to try SFX before they buy the lifetime membership or something.  Now that RCI is buying DAE, not sure I'll give DAE a chance or not.  

Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 24, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Really?  People who have had bad results with SFX are "whiners"?   It's OK to post about your good results, but let's not denigrate people who haven't had the same success.
> 
> Several years ago, I deposited my (expensive) Westin Ka'anapali week with SFX.  Even though I requested it well in advance, for a broad range of dates, they couldn't find a week on Kauai for me, and Kauai has a ton of timeshares.
> 
> ...



Ouch, I'd be a bit perturbed as well if I lost a Westin and ended up with a Vegas unit.
But now that I know you have Westin, if I need Maui again, I'll have to try to work something out with you.  LOL!


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm in the whiney group, deposited HGVC Hawaii twice and never got anything of that quality.  I got Coronado Beach Club and Sedona Springs.  The biggest difference was the amenities at the resorts (pools and activities).

I even paid for the platinum membership, which they discontinued and wanted me to pay again for the new diamond.  I let it expire with two bonus weeks still in the account.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Aug 24, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> I'm in the whiney group, deposited HGVC Hawaii twice and never got anything of that quality.  I got Coronado Beach Club and Sedona Springs.  The biggest difference was the amenities at the resorts (pools and activities).
> 
> I even paid for the platinum membership, which they discontinued and wanted me to pay again for the new diamond.  I let it expire with two bonus weeks still in the account.
> 
> ...


It's really hard for us Hgvc owner when we want to trade it's either  RCI or small companies that don't have the inventory or quality that is equivilant.  In interval our Hgvc would get good trades. Too bad only a few of the affiliates can trade in II.


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 24, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Really?  People who have had bad results with SFX are "whiners"?   It's OK to post about your good results, but let's not denigrate people who haven't had the same success.



No, that is not what I said!! You have taken it completely out of context. "Like any exchange company, people praise them when they get good results, and whine about them when they don't".

Like any exchange company means "all exchange companies". And when you look through this site or any other site that talks about timeshares, there are thousands of negative complaints from people who didn't get their exchanges from "exchange companies", and many praises from people who do. My comment is based on how people post about exchange companies across the board!

Juli


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2017)

Whining: _ to snivel or complain in a peevish, self-pitying way
_
IMNSHO, "whining" was a poor choice of words to describe legitimate consumer complaints aganst exchange companies.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 25, 2017)

Panina said:


> It's really hard for us Hgvc owner when we want to trade it's either  RCI or small companies that don't have the inventory or quality that is equivilant.  In interval our Hgvc would get good trades. Too bad only a few of the affiliates can trade in II.



Hear Hear!  LOL!
At one point I was actually looking at Marriott or Wyndham just to get into II.  But with the resale "feature" that Marriott has now, I got rid of that idea.  Still undecided about Wyndham.

On the plus side, I found another TUG member who owns Marriott who was willing to work with me to do an internal exchange, so that may be an option as well (may be a little more than say, II/RCI, but for an occasional trade or something I have no problem with it).

It seems Marriott is strong in Maui and Caribbean (probably other places as well).  Hilton is well, non-existent there, and RCI doesn't have very good quality resorts (IMO) there either.


----------



## Panina (Aug 25, 2017)

If you get a southwest Florida affiliate week with Hgvc you can have the best of all worlds,  desirable place,  Hgvc and II.  I got a winter flex week at Eagles  Nest  on Marco Island and the best thing great price with no ROFR.


----------



## Panina (Aug 25, 2017)

hurnik said:


> Hear Hear!  LOL!
> At one point I was actually looking at Marriott or Wyndham just to get into II.  But with the resale "feature" that Marriott has now, I got rid of that idea.  Still undecided about Wyndham.
> 
> On the plus side, I found another TUG member who owns Marriott who was willing to work with me to do an internal exchange, so that may be an option as well (may be a little more than say, II/RCI, but for an occasional trade or something I have no problem with it).
> ...



If you get a southwest Florida affiliate week with Hgvc you can have the best of all worlds, desirable place, Hgvc and II. I got a winter flex week at Eagles Nest on Marco Island and the best thing great price with no ROFR.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 25, 2017)

I wish the alternate exchange companies could compete with the two main exchange companies.  It would be wonderful if SFX had as many opportunities as II, and even RCI, but they just do not.  I would love to use another company besides RCI, believe me.  The high fees I pay, and the lesser quality resorts do not impress me one bit. 

But SFX has some resorts that are not top quality, sorry to say, and if you get those as exchanges, you are going to be sorely disappointed. 

I am hoping to at least get something in San Francisco for July of 2018 through SFX.  I can get it with my Shell points easily enough, but I am trying to use SFX, so I entered that search a few months ago. 

I believe there is a pecking order for successful exchanges with SFX.  Some people rave on and on about their wonderful exchanges and how they get exactly the dates they desire and don't even have to be flexible with searches and areas.  

I also have other searches for SFX.  One bedroom units offered for two bedrooms I deposited do not cut it for me at all.  I have even deposited 3 bedrooms at Peacock Suites, when I had points I had to use.  Will I ever get a 3 bedroom for that deposit?  Doubtful.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2017)

yeah.

I don't think I would drop a Maui, Kauai or even Oahu week on SFX hoping to get 'like for like.' Maybe get the BI, but not Kingsland I think.
I dropped a descent holiday Worldmark on them.  Didn't get any results on the first OGS.  Maybe I'll try again.
I believe the Vidanta/GL connection, but DW isn't feeling the call to Mexico right now.

I'll try them with an OGS again....see what I can 'pry loose' from my deposit.
If I get any results, I'll report back.

Until then,  no cheerleading from this camper.


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 27, 2017)

No exchange companies match 100% of exchange requests. What was the location of your Worldmark deposit, and what were you requesting for your exchange with your OGS?

Juli


----------



## jackio (Aug 27, 2017)

I have deposited 2 weeks in to SFX in the past. The first one expired. I never requested anything and just looked online, not knowing that they work primarily to match searches.  I decided to try them again  a few years later and deposited my Las Vegas week. I asked for New York City the following summer (about 8 months out). That spring, they called and gave me a 1 BR Manhattan Club for the week of July 4th. There were no extra fees like in RCI and I was thrilled with that exchange. I recently acquired a Quarter House unit and I will try them again. I am waiting for their next promotion where they give you back an unused deposit, $ off on an exchange and a bonus week. Right now they are only giving a bonus week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2017)

I have requested Manhattan Club, any size unit, for spring break of 2018.  I hope they can get it for me, but I already got one, and because I got one two years ago, I doubt they will let me have another one.  But you never know.


----------



## klpca (Aug 27, 2017)

I like II the best by far, but I haven't been disappointed with SFX. I double checked my exchanges and I received Wyndham Kona, Kona Coast, Kingsland, Manhattan Club and Club Donatello (all between 2012 and 2017). Most of the exchanges were made 12 - 24 months out. Other than the Manhattan Club, I was usually looking for a specific week. I used my Desert Springs week for a couple of the exchanges, Club Donatello a few times, and Coronado Beach once. Most were 1 bedroom units, although both Kona exchanges were 2 bedroom units. Would they be my first choice for most exchanges, no - but mostly because I like looking online, but for HGVC units, or NYC or San Francisco, they would be my first choice. 

Jackio, Quarter House is a nice trader in II and at least for this year, my week 8 received an AC, so you may do better with Interval for that deposit. YMMV though.


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 28, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have requested Manhattan Club, any size unit, for spring break of 2018.  I hope they can get it for me, but I already got one, and because I got one two years ago, I doubt they will let me have another one.  But you never know.



Spring break only, in the Manhattan Club would be an extremely difficult exchange. If you don't mind me asking, what are you trading with to try and get that kind of exchange?

Juli


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 29, 2017)

JuliGee said:


> Spring break only, in the Manhattan Club would be an extremely difficult exchange. If you don't mind me asking, what are you trading with to try and get that kind of exchange?
> 
> Juli


I have Sheraton Broadway Plantation high season units on deposit with SFX.  I have many deposits with SFX.  I would think one of them would have enough trading power.


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 30, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have Sheraton Broadway Plantation high season units on deposit with SFX.  I have many deposits with SFX.  I would think one of them would have enough trading power.



Sheraton is a nice resort. I would guess that any holiday week availability for exchangers into the Manhattan Club would be extremely difficult. I wonder how many of their owners trade out each year? If I was paying $2500 for maintenance fee, I would be using it, and not be trading out.

Juli


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 30, 2017)

We deposited a two bedroom California  May southern coast week three years ago. We have made several attempts to trade for Hawaii,Hilton Head and the Oregon Coast in trading this week with no success. We have gotten what we desired through II  and Tradingplaces. We are about to lose the week next month unless the week is extended. The employees seem on the telephone to try to be helpful. Guess we just had poor luck compared to many others.


----------



## klpca (Aug 30, 2017)

cgeidl said:


> We deposited a two bedroom California  May southern coast week three years ago. We have made several attempts to trade for Hawaii,Hilton Head and the Oregon Coast in trading this week with no success. We have gotten what we desired through II  and Tradingplaces. We are about to lose the week next month unless the week is extended. The employees seem on the telephone to try to be helpful. Guess we just had poor luck compared to many others.


I was trying to figure out why it has worked for me and not for others. We almost always travel off season - the two Kona weeks were mid June (the same week), the Manhattan Club was in May, Kingsland was in May, and the Donatello exchange was in early December. Were you looking for higher demand weeks? So odd to have such differing results from the same company. It wasn't like I was depositing super trading weeks or that your weeks were lower demand. My Desert Springs weeks were Thanksgiving weeks, My Coronado week was mid-September (the absolute best time to visit imho but certainly not summer demand), and my Donatello week wasn't anything special date-wise.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 30, 2017)

cgeidl said:


> We deposited a two bedroom California  May southern coast week three years ago. We have made several attempts to trade for Hawaii,Hilton Head and the Oregon Coast in trading this week with no success. We have gotten what we desired through II  and Tradingplaces. We are about to lose the week next month unless the week is extended. The employees seem on the telephone to try to be helpful. Guess we just had poor luck compared to many others.



Which part of Hawaii?  If the Big Island, I'm a bit surprised as SFX usually has HGVC Waikaloa or something.  If, on the other hand, you're looking at Maui or Kaui, then I can see why.  Same for Oahu.  Even owning with Hilton, it's VERY difficult to get into Oahu with the 9-month booking window, so it doesn't surprise me on that.  Hilton rarely releases inventory to RCI but if they do for their Oahu resorts, it'll be like 2-3 months out at best (I've had an OGS with RCI going on over a year without a single hit).

Dunno about the other two places.

One thing I've suggested that SFX implement is some sort of proactive request.  In other words, let's say you wanted Honolulu, HI.  SFX knows I own with HGVC and I could be "enticed" to get a unit there if maybe SFX gave me say, 2 exchanges or something.

But no exchange company (AFAIK) has a feature like that.  You can try the TUG marketplace, but the posting/searching isn't very intuitive or easy, IMO, when trying to do direct exchanges.  You have to post what *you* have, and then inside the ad, what you want.  And others cannot search what you want, just what you have.


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 31, 2017)

klpca said:


> I was trying to figure out why it has worked for me and not for others. We almost always travel off season - the two Kona weeks were mid June (the same week), the Manhattan Club was in May, Kingsland was in May, and the Donatello exchange was in early December. Were you looking for higher demand weeks? So odd to have such differing results from the same company. It wasn't like I was depositing super trading weeks or that your weeks were lower demand. My Desert Springs weeks were Thanksgiving weeks, My Coronado week was mid-September (the absolute best time to visit imho but certainly not summer demand), and my Donatello week wasn't anything special date-wise.



One of the places we own at, is Club Donatello. I can tell you that December is the most demanded month of the year in San Francisco, and extremely difficult to get in as an owner, let alone for an exchange. Once the Thanksgiving weekend is over, there is huge demand for the Xmas season to visit the city for the shopping, theatre, symphony, ballet, dining with family and friends, and those end of year company parties at the restaurants. 

Juli


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Sep 11, 2017)

I have been fairly happy with SFX so far as I got a two bedroom in London (which incurred a lot of extra fees though) and Coronado Beach Resort, both in August. We are fairly limited in when we can travel as we are tied to school vacations so my requests were pretty specific.

I do still have this year's deposit and am not quite sure what to do with it as we might want to stay in Europe. I am planning on putting in a request soon and will see if something turns up before depositing next year's week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2017)

JuliGee said:


> Spring break only, in the Manhattan Club would be an extremely difficult exchange. If you don't mind me asking, what are you trading with to try and get that kind of exchange?
> 
> Juli


It's not a holiday week, and spring break is still pretty cool weather in NYC, especially the week of 24th of March.  Easter falls the Sunday after.  I would take Fri-Fri even.  

SFX is not even on the radar for me as a company I would recommend to anyone I care about.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 15, 2017)

I have had two SFX deposits that I've not gotten any matches for despite a few searches, I had to extend my membership to keep them active.

I've been thinking about going to Sedona over Thanksgiving to mountain bike.  Almost booked 11 days in a studio this morning at Hyatt Piñon Pointe but I preferred a larger unit and 9-10 nights.

Airbnb type rentals were crazy expensive.

Called SFX this morning to see if they might perchance have something.  I got a 2 BR week at Sedona Summit.  We've stayed there before and it's pretty nice.  There's a few MTB trails that are literally across the street.

So I'm pretty happy with it, the Hyatt week I used was pretty low season.  Good value exchange for me, nice holiday week and an upgrade from a 1BR to a 2BR.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 17, 2017)

We've had good luck always with SFX.  Similarly with Platinum Interchange and DAE.  PI and DAE both offer searching prior to depositing.  Yes, they have smaller inventories but not only can you look at the usual resorts they have available, very often, last minute resorts will pop up - for example, I have gotten WA and Oregon coasts from them both and it's pretty seldom RCI has them.

In the July/August 2017 Timesharing Today magazine, my article "Winning the Timeshare Game" charted our "Frequency of Use over Time per Exchange Company."  Through 2003-2010, we used RCI 49 times, II, 13 times, Platinum Interchange, 4 ,DAE 7, and SFX 10.  After 2010, RCI Weeks changed their procedures, adding the TPU system and charging more for Wyndham exchanges, so since then, we have exchanged with them only 12 times, dropped II, exchanged with Platinum Interchange 25 times and DAE 9 times.  We learned which resorts we liked that were available with PI, as well as their great bonus program, and therefore used them so much more.

The editors requested how often proposed writers would exchange or use their own resorts.  From the article:
"*Winning*:  Make a Match.

    A week you like _when_ and _where_ becomes available and you grab it.  You have won the game! 

     With 388 timeshare stays, we have exchanged 35% of the time, stayed in Wyndham resorts 33% and our owned resorts 32%.  Our favorite exchange resort, hands-down, is Sea Mountain on  the Big Island of Hawaii close to the volcano, with ocean views and a five-minute walk to the Black Sand Beach.  Our favorite Mexican exchange destination is Puerto Vallarta and the favorite resort is Los Tules, with twenty oceanfront landscaped acres, ocean views and seven swimming pools.  We exchange into both of these with PI.

     Our favorite Wyndham is Fairfield Plantation at Villa Rica, GA near Atlanta.  We go there several times a year as our friend near Atlanta keeps our vehicle for us so we fly from Seattle to pick it up to either drive to Florida and St Augustine or north to Midwest relatives and Telemark in WI.  Fairfield Plantation is difficult to reserve, but I _wait and watch_ and then WIN!

     It is challenging to exchange into the Pacific Northwest but I _wait and watch_ and have won with Newport OR, Ocean Shores, Port Townsend, Union  and Glacier, WA, all with either PI or DAE. "


----------



## echino (Oct 18, 2017)

I recently signed up with their Diamond "free trial". Just booked an "escape" with SFX. A mid-December week in Worldmark Leavenworth WA, 2br, $199 (!). Will probably just spend the weekend there, for Christmas lights and alpine skiing at the two nearby mountains.


----------



## klpca (Oct 18, 2017)

echino said:


> I recently signed up with their Diamond "free trial". Just booked an "escape" with SFX. A mid-December week in Worldmark Leavenworth WA, 2br, $199 (!). Will probably just spend the weekend there, for Christmas lights and alpine skiing at the two nearby mountains.


Can anyone get the free Diamond offer or is it a targeted offer?


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 18, 2017)

klpca said:


> Can anyone get the free Diamond offer or is it a targeted offer?


If you go to www.sfxresorts.com, you'll notice a free trial diamond membership offer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 18, 2017)

taterhed said:


> yeah.
> 
> I don't think I would drop a Maui, Kauai or even Oahu week on SFX hoping to get 'like for like.' Maybe get the BI, but not Kingsland I think.
> I dropped a descent holiday Worldmark on them.  Didn't get any results on the first OGS.  Maybe I'll try again.
> ...


I got kingsland with a Wyndham deposit


----------



## taterhed (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow.  Beat that.  Kingsland is nice.

Maybe I should try and leverage my SFX a bit more.


----------



## klpca (Oct 19, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Wow.  Beat that.  Kingsland is nice.
> 
> Maybe I should try and leverage my SFX a bit more.


I think that Joan and I snagged units during the same bulk deposit by hgvc, iirc. I just happened to call them to set up an OGS for a specific week, and the person who I spoke with said that I could get a week at Kingsland if I wanted. Um, yes. We were placed in a one bedroom in the newest phase which isn't quite as plush as the original phase, but no complaints from us. It's always a crapshoot with exchanging, but so far (after 6+ years and over 25 exchanges), we have yet to be disappointed. Some are better than others, but so far, so good. SFX isn't my first choice because you can't search online (something I enjoy), but I cannot complain about the results.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 19, 2017)

You know...

The real reason I haven't set up elaborate exchange requests with SFX is exactly what @klpca said:  no online exchange system.  The terms of the exchange request with SFX and inability to cancel/monitor/search the request electronically are exactly what scares me.
I guess I'll try again.  The last time I tried, the CS rep with SFX was very helpful, but also very discouraging about my request due to the specificity and restrictions.  My reply was 'well, your terms require me to accept any match that meets my criteria, so here are the only resorts/dates I'll actually accept without question...."

sounds like I need to place a request for something good.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 19, 2017)

taterhed said:


> You know...
> 
> The real reason I haven't set up elaborate exchange requests with SFX is exactly what @klpca said:  no online exchange system.  The terms of the exchange request with SFX and inability to cancel/monitor/search the request electronically are exactly what scares me.
> I guess I'll try again.  The last time I tried, the CS rep with SFX was very helpful, but also very discouraging about my request due to the specificity and restrictions.  My reply was 'well, your terms require me to accept any match that meets my criteria, so here are the only resorts/dates I'll actually accept without question...."
> ...



I'm fairly certain you can monitor and cancel the search once you place it.  You can even put the search request online.  Although I always prefer to call.

The online search is only for active inventory they may have, just like RCI (at least my RCI via HGVC works the same.  You search Key West and it comes back with nothing.  that's because there's nothing in inventory at the time of the search).  Just like with RCI, I have to put an OGS in.

I'd say typically SFX only gets bulk deposits from Vidanta and Hilton.  Given that their actual "inventory" is quite small, (compared to say, II or RCI) it makes sense that online searching is going to come up empty and you'll need to put an OGS in.

Having searched RCI for friends/family I'd say it's about the same.  Try finding something in Maui at 9 months out during peak season.  RCI will come up with zilch as well.  Especially if you have a specific date in mind.

Although RCI's "inventory" is much larger than SFX, you might have a better probability of getting a match if someone deposits, or something.

But I've had many times where RCI has nothing for Riviera Maya at Vidanta (or Nuevo Vallarta) while SFX has plenty.


----------



## klpca (Oct 19, 2017)

taterhed said:


> You know...
> 
> The real reason I haven't set up elaborate exchange requests with SFX is exactly what @klpca said:  no online exchange system.  The terms of the exchange request with SFX and inability to cancel/monitor/search the request electronically are exactly what scares me.
> I guess I'll try again.  The last time I tried, the CS rep with SFX was very helpful, but also very discouraging about my request due to the specificity and restrictions.  My reply was 'well, your terms require me to accept any match that meets my criteria, so here are the only resorts/dates I'll actually accept without question...."
> ...


If I recall correctly, my New York City search was for a broad range of dates from April through June. I believe that there is a little bit of wiggle room once they find a match for you, so that you can check on airfare etc. You may want to call them and confirm this, but my recollection is that I had a day to double-check my other plans.

Perhaps this is because New York City is such a high demand location, and they knew they would be able to fill an exchange request with this week, no matter what.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 19, 2017)

Like I said...I'll try and give it a shot.  I just have too many distractions with II.  I seem to match everything I can use right now (too much work getting in the way).
I am very interested in the big island one of these days and Luxxe or similar if I talk my wife into a nice Mexican exchange.  Maybe something on the Baja side.


----------



## JuliGee (Oct 20, 2017)

taterhed said:


> You know...
> 
> The real reason I haven't set up elaborate exchange requests with SFX is exactly what @klpca said:  no online exchange system.  The terms of the exchange request with SFX and inability to cancel/monitor/search the request electronically are exactly what scares me.
> I guess I'll try again.  The last time I tried, the CS rep with SFX was very helpful, but also very discouraging about my request due to the specificity and restrictions.  My reply was 'well, your terms require me to accept any match that meets my criteria, so here are the only resorts/dates I'll actually accept without question...."
> ...



I'm sorry, but that information simply is not correct. 

They do have an online exchange system, and you can cancel, monitor and search electronically. They have had this for several years now. Where did you get your information from? They do have a rule that if they get you the exact match for what you specifically asked for, meaning resort names, dates etc. then you are required to pay the exchange fee. Is that any different to the other companies that charge you upfront?

When we place a request with them, we typically give them a list of the resorts we would definitely accept if there is a match. Sometimes they have offered us alternatives to our list for our yes or no. Like yesterday, they called with an offer for a NY week at the Hilton on W.57th in early June. It was a luxury large studio. We had requested a one bedroom unit at the Manhattan Club, but accepted the unit at Hilton because there are only two of us, and it is a great property in a great location. We used our Marriott Newport Coast unit for this exchange.

Juli


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 20, 2017)

> They do have a rule that if they get you the exact match for what you specifically asked for, meaning resort names, dates etc. then you are required to pay the exchange fee. Is that any different to the other companies that charge you upfront?


Yes, it is different.  RCI holds a unit you have requested, until you either don't confirm it or you choose to confirm it.  If you don't see the match, or you cannot travel, the hold just expires and goes to the next person in line.  That is how it works.  

With II, you just call within 24 hours of the match and cancel the match.  

So it is different.  Not that SFX has ever insisted I pay for an exchange I have already gotten from another company while waiting for them to match.  When you enter a request six months ago and you already get what you want from II, why should you pay for that match?  

And by the way, Juli, the online search for SFX is pitiful.  Those are truly the leftovers (or the Mexico resorts).


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, it is different.  RCI holds a unit you have requested, until you either don't confirm it or you choose to confirm it.  If you don't see the match, or you cannot travel, the hold just expires and goes to the next person in line.  That is how it works.
> 
> With II, you just call within 24 hours of the match and cancel the match.
> 
> ...



Several times RCI has booked us a week with an OGS and did not even inform us!! And it was NOT one of my requested resorts.  I saw the booking later on while I was just checking the account.  Fortunately they canceled them when I called but I am not doing any more OGS with RCI.   As other times I found matches when browsing online fir the exact place I had asked for , and had not gotten them.  I know others are successful but RCI certainly did not help us with an OGS. 

SFX has been a positive experience for us as I out in the resorts in the area I'll accept ... and they have actually call to confirm the exchange. But yes, they also try to give you an alternative if available just in case.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 20, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And by the way, Juli, the online search for SFX is pitiful.  Those are truly the leftovers (or the Mexico resorts).


And how is that different than RCI or II?  Are you saying that they are not leftovers in those systems as well?  If not, what Ongoing Searches are they denying in order to put those weeks into the available online pool?

I think what you are really seeing is that SFX just simply does not have the volume of weeks deposited that RCI and II have, so it ends up that there are very few "leftovers" for SFX to present online.

Kurt


----------



## taterhed (Oct 20, 2017)

I agree.  I think the volume of available units 'online' for exchange at SFX is pretty low and limited.  But, I've not spent much time there.
I do understand the SFX policy; I've had extensive talks with CS agents about it.

I'm certainly not 'slamming' SFX, just admitting I haven't used it much--due to unfamiliarity--and am now interested in trying.

Sorry for starting a feud.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 20, 2017)

taterhed said:


> I agree.  I think the volume of available units 'online' for exchange at SFX is pretty low and limited.  But, I've not spent much time there.
> I do understand the SFX policy; I've had extensive talks with CS agents about it.
> 
> I'm certainly not 'slamming' SFX, just admitting I haven't used it much--due to unfamiliarity--and am now interested in trying.
> ...



No need to apologize.  It was, IMO, a legitimate question, and a legitimate concern.  The checkbox/whatever certainly says that if an exact match is found, and you don't want it, you have to pay the fee-fee.

While I personally have had good success with SFX, and I like the company, I also tell people to *try* it before paying for the membership.  I know the limitations of SFX and have found that *for me*, it's still a great fit.  I own HGVC so am forced to use RCI (we don't have II access and you can't just "buy" a membership with II or make a deposit like you can with SFX or DAE), so my knowledge about II is limited.  I've not had an issue with RCI per se.  Well, except that time their website popped up a notice stating there was a $75 resort fee, and then after I booked, the confirmation said it was $12/adult/day, and they basically told me I could either accept the $12/adult/day fee, or cancel, regardless of what their website said when I booked it (I had screenshots to prove it).

I just dislike their (IMO) exorbitant fees.  Their Maui resorts aren't very good (IMO, they only have one that's "eh" and based upon the TA forums and the reviews it's not very good at all).  Then again, SFX doesn't get Maui deposits very often (and to be honest, if I owned Marriott in Maui, I wouldn't deposit it with *any* exchange company unless it was the only way to get to stay elsewhere).

IMO, every exchange company has its pros and cons.  Find what works best for *you*.  Until it doesn't (LOL).
Same with timeshare companies.  Every company has its pros and cons and what some may like, others may hate.

Feel free to ask any other questions, and I'll be happy to try to assist you.

And, it's OK to "slam" any company, IMO.  It's just stating your opinion, and it's no different than any review you may see on Yelp or elsewhere.

Although if you *do* have any issues with SFX, I would advise to call their reps as they are usually very good/responsive.

--Kevin


----------



## taterhed (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words. 
I got a diamond membership (for cheap) back when I bought.  I've actually got a 2br WM holiday week on deposit with SFX.  I've done one OGS with them, but it was exceptionally specific (for Hawaii) and wasn't a fair shake.

I'll try again and plug in a few good destinations.
I'm pretty sad right now....we had St Thomas in Nov (gone) and were planning Napa (on hold) and would Carmel area (bridge out).  So, I'm trying to come up with some good alternatives.

Cheers!


----------



## heathpack (Oct 21, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> I got a diamond membership (for cheap) back when I bought.  I've actually got a 2br WM holiday week on deposit with SFX.  I've done one OGS with them, but it was exceptionally specific (for Hawaii) and wasn't a fair shake.
> 
> I'll try again and plug in a few good destinations.
> ...



The bridge is open.

http://www.bigsurcalifornia.org/highway_conditions.html

There is still a landslide on the PCH south of that.  But if your hope was to drive the PCH south from Carmel to Big Sur, you can now do so for 62 miles.  That's a pretty nice day trip.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 21, 2017)

Great news....I hadn't heard.
It's been rough year for certain parts of the country.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 21, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> And how is that different than RCI or II?  Are you saying that they are not leftovers in those systems as well?  If not, what Ongoing Searches are they denying in order to put those weeks into the available online pool?
> 
> I think what you are really seeing is that SFX just simply does not have the volume of weeks deposited that RCI and II have, so it ends up that there are very few "leftovers" for SFX to present online.
> 
> Kurt


I find inventory sitting online with RCI and II much more often, but believe me, I am no fan of RCI and their ridiculous fees.  I have a lot of TPU's in RCI that may never be used.  RCI has gone down a terrible road.  I stopped depositing my ski and summer weeks at Val Chatelle with them.  I deposit my weeks with htse.net now, and I get much more value out of them.  I like Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange a lot.  I also like Trading Place Maui.  

I do like II and have the Starwood preference, which I use quite a bit.  I also like Marriott preference and get some great resorts that way.

I have about 16 weeks deposited, give or take, with SFX and don't get matches to any of my searches.  We travel 12 weeks per year and only two of those weeks are weeks we actually own.  All of the rest I get via exchange, but SFX rarely has a thing to offer.  And yes, sometimes I am very specific about my requests. 

I could maybe be more flexible for trips over a year out.   We have no desire to go to Mexico. I keep hoping for a San Francisco exchange for next summer through SFX.  It's something I requested months ago.  I hope to get it.  I have turned down matches from II for the same period of time, believe it or not.  II works very well for me.  



> Several times RCI has booked us a week with an OGS and did not even inform us!! And it was NOT one of my requested resorts. I saw the booking later on while I was just checking the account. Fortunately they canceled them when I called but I am not doing any more OGS with RCI. As other times I found matches when browsing online fir the exact place I had asked for , and had not gotten them. I know others are successful but RCI certainly did not help us with an OGS.



Well, this has never happened to me.  Some of my holds just expire.  I have never checked a box anywhere that says to automatically confirm anything.  Is there such a box?  I have been a member of RCI since 1983 and have never had that happen via an ongoing search.  I have confirmed something I saw online and have forgotten to cancel.  Things are held, and I either ignore the holds or confirm them myself.  

I wish SFX did work for us.  I have deposits I want to use, and I had a Platinum account for ten years to use them, and now I am supposedly Diamond.  Doesn't help one bit. 

Right now, we are staying at Kahana Beach Resort, two weeks back-to-back, II exchanges, and I got these units with our Marriott studios.  These were the best exchanges I have received in a while.  These one bedrooms are oceanfront and the unit is air conditioned.  It's a fantastic trade.  I would love to stay here again at any time of year.  II just works so well.  

I have about 8 requests ongoing with SFX.  I lose track.  I don't get the phone calls from SFX others get.  My ongoing requests just expire.  We used to be tied to Rick's work schedule, and now we are more flexible, but air travel requires a little planning.  I cannot take things last-minute.  Not that I have ever been offered anything last-minute.  

I have some other requests I can enter with SFX.  I would love to get some matches, so I will attempt some new searches.  

We own way too many timeshares.  That is the truth.  And some of my SFX deposits will expire.  That is another truth.  How can I count on anything coming through for me, based on my past experience?


----------

